# pro plast vivs?



## thefuddfilla (Sep 21, 2017)

hi all, thinking of getting a new viv for the wifes new babies, a pair of kimberley rock monitors supplied by Philipniceguy {yes he really is} has anybody had any dealings with company and if so how good are their plastic ones?


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Never heard of them, got a link?


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Whosthedaddy2 said:


> Never heard of them, got a link?


They are made by Pro vivs Pro Viv Vivariums sell a large range of vivariums. The best quality in the uk at a great price. We also sell a comprehensive range of set-ups and accessories.


----------



## thefuddfilla (Sep 21, 2017)

dosnt instill a vote of confidence when nobody seems to have heard of such a "reputable" company that makes quality vivs at very reasonable prices.... might look somewhere else for one.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have heard of them but don't know anything about them.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

thefuddfilla said:


> dosnt instill a vote of confidence when nobody seems to have heard of such a "reputable" company that makes quality vivs at very reasonable prices.... might look somewhere else for one.


The MDF vivs they make are very good, I love mine :2thumb:

Pro-plast is still a fairly new addition I believe.


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

Esiuol said:


> The MDF vivs they make are very good, I love mine :2thumb:
> 
> Pro-plast is still a fairly new addition I believe.


The mdf stuff is that unfinished wood, yes? Would the mdf be suitable for bio active? I've been reading up on bio active and really considering it but I also want a bigger viv. I'm wanting a lot, lol.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> The mdf stuff is that unfinished wood, yes? Would the mdf be suitable for bio active?


It would have to be treated with something like varnish I would imagine.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Snowydinosaur said:


> The mdf stuff is that unfinished wood, yes? Would the mdf be suitable for bio active? I've been reading up on bio active and really considering it but I also want a bigger viv. I'm wanting a lot, lol.


Oops MFC :blush: My wood/board knowledge is non-existent!

They can be used for bio-actives, mine are but you would need to seal the vivarium edges with aquarium silicone and then with something like pond liner, plastic sheeting, acrylic or glass where the substrate will sit and again seal all edges with aquarium silicone.

Another option would be pond sealer paint or yacht varnish, but these aren't methods I've tried so not sure how well they hold up over time or which products would be considered safe for reptiles.


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks Debbie and Esiuol. I've been having more of a look and tbh I prefer the standard wooden vivs which I believe are MFC. I already have spare safe sealant but I would need a liner... and a staple gun. I'm excited!


----------

